# A few pics of my yard set up (2014)



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*a few more yard pics*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! Love the zombies!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice Dr.E, I'm partial to spiders and graveyards myself.

:jol:WOW! Very cool props! I love your scarecrows.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Niiiice! Especially like the way you have Drac displayed!


----------



## barnes (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are some evil scarecrows:jol:


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Lookin' creepy-good!  You have a large front yard to display just about everything! I'm a tad jealous.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work on the zombies.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent! LOVE the spiders!


----------



## honeybarbieq (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Great expanse of lawn for having a cemetery certainly and love the photos so far - tombstones look nice and characters distinctive, seems well-arranged and laid out. Good stuff!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I would have to run if your zombies were coming after me. Nice display!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - and what a great area to set up! Well done.


----------

